# Coming off long cycle. Taking a long break. What Pep's to use to keep gaining?



## SloppyJ (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay so just like the title says, I've been on a Teste/EQ/Tren/Dbol cycle for about 17 weeks. I plan to run it to 20 weeks and then PCT. I'm not on TRT and I do not want to be. I'm in my mid 20's and still look forward to starting a family. I plan to take off 5-6 months and hop on another cycle. 

Currently I'm running Mod-GRF and GHRP-6 at 100mcg each in the morning and pre bed. My training schedule is sparatic so I'm not doing it PWO. Sitting at 234lbs at 6'1". 

I NEED, I repeat, I NEED something to keep me going while I'm off cycle. I really want to take the correct time off and not jump back on early. I figure I can take some peptides to give me something to do .

What would everyone recommend? I'm thinking about running IGF-LR durring PCT and just continuing the ModGRF and GHRP-6 throughout my off time. Are there any other things I should consider? 

IGF really scares me because of the intestinal growth and all of that business. What do you guys think? 

Looks like I'll be packing a lunch (Pin) box with an ice pack in it every day to stash my peps in while I go to work/school. Are there better ways to transport peps? That's something else that worries me. I don't really want to drive around with those all of the time.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 5, 2011)

In! 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Some people use small reusable ice cubes and sunglasses cases. That won't hold up for more than 3-4 hours tho. 

People recommended me DES last time I asked for pct peps. Maybe GMO will chime in.


----------



## moresize (Oct 5, 2011)

my vote is for IGF....I have been clean for about 5 years and the fullness I feel from it is amazing and also I have gained back 80 percent of my mass.

lots of IGF out there and the real ones gives you pumps and fullness.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 5, 2011)

Gotta follow this.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 5, 2011)

I talk to GMO on the reg, I was going to PM him but I'll get him to post in here since more people are interested in this. 

Another question. I know it's bi-laterally in the muscle worked but WTF? If I work legs can I pin calves or is it best to pin quads? 

And how in the flying dick fuck am I supposed to reach my lats?


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 5, 2011)

When I came off for 5 months recently I first tapered down and then went off. I used hCG the whole time I was pinning AAS. I started SERMs right away after abpout 4-5 days after last pin since my dose was pretty low by then.  The I kept the Clomid going for 4 weeks with a little nolvadexthe last 10 days. After 6 weeks I started using GHRP-2 and switched on and off between GHRP-6 and -2. I dropped them for a few weeks here and there.  I think what really helped was to get into more cardio and athletics and got my ass into decent athletic shape and not just a meat head in a gym tossign big weight.  I lifted still 4-5 days a week.  I was recovered in 11 weeks after 2 years on with only a few weeks off here and there. I think hCG whist on was a big help. You might want to try GHRP's at night and IGF-1 lr3 in the mornings or before training.  You'll loose a lot fo the AAS water but after 3 months or so you might like your look as you tighten up from the added cardio and the peptides. Peptides are great for coming off. Don't do so much that they make you hold water.  They work better if you do them a couple times a day like once in the morning and once at night.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks glyco. I also forgot to mention that I have been running HCG throughout this entire thing.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 6, 2011)

GHRP's along side a GHRH would be my go to peptides when on and coming off cycle brother 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> GHRP's along side a GHRH would be my go to peptides when on and coming off cycle brother
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


 

Already on modgrf and ghrp-6. I guess that will keep me going.

What about during PCT? Anyway to preserve that extra msucle?


----------



## GMO (Oct 6, 2011)

First off, make sure to blast HCG at 1000-2500iu eod while your enanthate clears.

Then run the following peps for PCT:

GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 NO DAC (Mod-grf-1): 100mcg 3x daily.

IGF-1 DES: 75-100mcg bilateral injects PreWO into muscles trained

IGF-1 LR3: 75mcg ED...first thing AM

If your libido starts to take a hit, look into EndoSurge...it had me wanting to nail my wife 24/7 at 6-8 weeks post cycle.

The rest is going to come down to your training and diet...


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

GMO said:


> First off, make sure to blast HCG at 1000-2500iu eod while your enanthate clears.
> 
> Then run the following peps for PCT:
> 
> ...


 

You da man! Hey GMO, I have a few questions. The LR3 should be taken bilaterally into the muscles that are to be trained that day also? Or does it matter?

 What about off days? Just do the LR3 and CJC/GHRP? 

Also, no one has said how they FUCK they pin their backs? And the muscle question I had. Should you only pin the site when you want site growth or should you rotate? Like on leg days, I want bigger calves, should I pin my calves or should I pin my quads since that's the bigger muscle? Same with back, lat's or traps? 

These are noob questions but I'm not scared to ask since I'm sure it will help a LOT of others.


----------



## GMO (Oct 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You da man! Hey GMO, I have a few questions. The LR3 should be taken bilaterally into the muscles that are to be trained that day also? Or does it matter?
> 
> _*No, the LR3 has to hit the bloodstream...one shot anywhere will suffice.*_
> 
> ...



Check out the blue above

Also, I ran EP's DES for PCT and kept most of my gains and strength.  Also, I started to notice more growth in my lagging body parts during my last cycle.  That could of course be the result of targeted training, but I believe the DES played a part as well.  It is supposed to trigger growth that takes place several months after you use it.


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey bro
I feel ya with the long cycles. I am in the same boat as u. I didn't fully recover from my last cycle of 6ish months.
so my plan is this starting yesterday
1000iu eod of hcg while the ester clears
I'm gonna go with 200mcg of trip split into 50mcg shots. I will be running 20mg nolva with it ed for 40 days.
starting week 2 into pct I am gonna start lr3 at 100mcg a day mid day shot into previous day trained muscles. Also gonna use igf des 200mcg pre workout.

U can get damn good deal from ergopep. In mid Jan I am gonna get lab work to see if I have recovered. It will be 7 weeks after first shot of the trip. Hit me up if u got any questions

Hope you pct.is smooth. 


Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is a break down on a way u can use the peps "correctly "

cjc1295 (no dac) 2x per day at 100mcg(along with ghrp2. Fasted in the am and pre-bed) 
GHRP2 2x per day at 250mcg(along with ghrp2. Fasted in the am and pre-bed)


 preworkout
IGF DES 200mg Preworkout in the muscle about to be trained (on non training days, 100mcg in the muscle trained the day prior but fasted in the AM and separate from the igf lr3) 

IGF LR3 100mcg taken completely separate from your workout, neither post or pre but during the day. All lr3 should go into the muscle trained.

PEG MGF 500 mcg taken mon and thur in the muscle in which site growth is desired

MGF 250mcg taken post workout in the muscle in which site growth is desired


I know u don't need all that. But just an example. 


Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks guys you rock!!!! 

I'm a little nervous trying these peps out but fuck it, if it will help keep my gains, it's worth it.

Also I'm under the assumption that you have to reconstitute these puppies with acetic acid? Then you need to dilute it with bac water to minimize the pain from the Acetic Acid? I'll just tell me chem teacher to hook it up


----------



## suprfast (Oct 6, 2011)

Im sorry, pinning the calves and pecs just gives me a queezy feeling.  Im sure its nothing, just the though.  You da man


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Im sorry, pinning the calves and pecs just gives me a queezy feeling. Im sure its nothing, just the though. You da man


 
Remember supra, this will only be with a slin pin so it's not too bad.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 6, 2011)

I did well with igf-1 post cycle. Kept all my weight. I was really quite surprised!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Remember supra, this will only be with a slin pin so it's not too bad.



Thats true.  I stared down the barrel of the 20g today when loading the pin and I said FUCK THAT.  Apparently its the only needle I see in my head.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> I did well with igf-1 post cycle. Kept all my weight. I was really quite surprised!


 

Did you run LR3 version? Or what? And what was your protocol?


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 7, 2011)

lot of people are using bac water with lr3 and des with no issues..the "correct" was is to recon it with aa, but bac works well and doesnt sting like the aa does...personally im going with bac water..
because if im dosing 100mc a day of lr3 1mg is only gonna last 10 days..i know some say for correct ph u need aa, but check out pro muscle..hella people just use bac

just my 2 cents


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ran a kit of LR3 earlier this year. 100mcg a day, pinning Lats after back workout was a horror for me, always cramped up, I can laugh about it now...


----------



## KUVinny (Oct 7, 2011)

I reconsituted lr3 with bac water only, but did use acetic acid for peg mgf. I pinned the lr3 post, and the peg mgf the following morning about 18 hours later (diluted with bac water at the time of pinning). 

Personally, I thought the lr3 was beneficial but the peg mgf seemed like a waste. Just my opinion though...


----------



## moresize (Oct 11, 2011)

my 2 cc...if you have real IGF-lr3 you will know it with in 3 applications. If you have a body fat of 15% or less you will see the changes and if you don't.... you don't have the real deal.

FYI...I used IGF back in 2005 and I thought it worked.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 22, 2011)

well guys good and bad news ha.  it has been 5 weeks since my tript  shot..got a full lab panel done..RBC and H/H were a bit high so i need  to donate blood..all else was good

anyway
total test came back at 527 (348-1197)
estrogen was 16 (7.6-42)
LH .2 (1.7-82.)
FSH .2 (1.5-12.4)

i didnt get free test tested i know but..bad news was that my LH and FSH  are low..so im thinking of getting on clomid at 100mg a day for 30 days  and 50mg a day for 30 days.

my pct was 200mcg of tript broken into 50mcg shots every 3 days and i ran an ai along side it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 22, 2011)

You didn't take a SERM with the tript? 


BTW, I had a brain fart last night and reconn'd my IGF LR3 and DES with bac water. I'm gonna use them and hope for the best. I keeps em cold.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 22, 2011)

just an ai becuase i have heard that taking a serm with it could overstimulate the testes..

but in general i feel pretty good..my only concern with those lh and fsh levels is fertility


----------



## hooper (Nov 22, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Okay so just like the title says, I've been on a Teste/EQ/Tren/Dbol cycle for about 17 weeks. I plan to run it to 20 weeks and then PCT. I'm not on TRT and I do not want to be. I'm in my mid 20's and still look forward to starting a family. I plan to take off 5-6 months and hop on another cycle.
> 
> Currently I'm running Mod-GRF and GHRP-6 at 100mcg each in the morning and pre bed. My training schedule is sparatic so I'm not doing it PWO. Sitting at 234lbs at 6'1".
> 
> ...



First of all  #1  None of the peptides are for fast muscle growing!
                # 2 You must find the right dose for you  especially with IGF or you going to have issues with Hypo. with your sugar levels
                 #3 You must work hard enough to break the muscle down so IGF can help in recovery 
                    #4 Igf is not used for all you guys that have injuries surgeries and inflammation on the joints. It helps in recovery of the working muscle
                     #5 Too much of IGF will have side effects  on your insulin sensitivity ,so it has to be cycled.
                     #6 carbs must be present when you do IGF and 48 hours after.

This is some perimeters to consider taken IGF  hope it helps!!
Do your homework before you ingect  a peptide . Is not like AAS that you can back off and you covered . Peptides are a total different book on its own, some of the side effects will not go away. Peptides deal with the Endocrine system of your body!
Good luck


----------



## hooper (Nov 22, 2011)

moresize said:


> my 2 cc...if you have real IGF-lr3 you will know it with in 3 applications. If you have a body fat of 15% or less you will see the changes and if you don't.... you don't have the real deal.
> 
> FYI...I used IGF back in 2005 and I thought it worked.



Wrong!!! If you have the real stuff you know it when you pin especially if you don't have enough carbs in your system.
Igf it doesn't work on your B/F it works on recovery it works with your sugars 
Too much igf for too long without cycling will give you the bloat belly.Igf works on helping growing muscles that been tear down from a good workout.
Bloat belly you can't fix once you got it..
Good luck


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 23, 2011)

GMO is on the money. Great response.


----------



## BeFit4Free (Dec 1, 2011)

I inject in the bi's after back and bicep training but my lats are my best muscle...  A client I sell peptides to has his wife help him with the "research" when training lats.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 2, 2011)

My rat told me to do a bride with test and do ipam and cjc.


----------

